# Neptune. I wish I had more time with you.



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Neptune. I will forever remember your sweet name, personality, and just who you were.
I hope you are enjoying swimming under the rainbow bridge.

May 3rd, 2021. I walked into the pet store 2 months after I lost my first boy, Saturn, and I saw you. Short fins, small body, and strong personality. I decided right then and there to get you.

You lived in a 10 gallon for a week or so with fry on the other side of the divider and with a female. I am so sorry.
You then lived in a divided 10 gallon with your brother Atlantis on the other side.
Once Atlantis died, you had the whole tank to yourself.

I also enjoyed seeing you grow up into a handsome betta, with long flowing fins.

When I added in platy juveniles for you, you put up with them and they became your best friends.

I remember you used to hide in the java fern, enjoying a little peace and quiet, but when you heard me coming to your tank, you would swim out of the java fern and stay with me until I left. You always listened to my troubles, you stuck with me through some tough times. You were my best friend when I did not have any friends.

I wish that fin rot and dropsy did not claim your live so suddenly from me, but I am sure that you are enjoying the life with Calisto, Jupiter, Saturn, Pluto, Atlantis, and all the other bettas that have passed away.

Neptune, I will forever remember you. I will miss you, my little scaled, finned friend. I love you.

Your mommy


----------



## Vel (Oct 23, 2021)

I'm so sorry for your loss. SIP Neptune.


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Vel said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. SIP Neptune.


Thank you so much. It is hard. He meant so much to me. 😭 😭 😭


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Aww no, I'm so sorry about your baby. 
S.I.P Neptune, you'll be missed


----------



## SkyCloud (Oct 31, 2020)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Swim in peace sweet Neptune.


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

I almost cried reading this... its so hard wher you loose your bestie... i'm sorry 😢


----------



## Zephyrski (Sep 21, 2021)

Aw I'm so sorry. I'm sure he knew how loved he was because you sure made his life great


----------



## BTanaka05! (Aug 11, 2021)

I am sorry for your loss. SIP Neptune. May he swim under the rainbow bridge and find peace with your other bettas


----------



## SammiDraco (Mar 24, 2021)

So sorry for your Neptune! It's not fair you had to lose two of your babies so close together.
SIP Neptune 😢 You will be missed


----------

